# Fantastic Music from Days of Olde



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

A lot of fascinating and avant-garde material was played years ago. Some of it is nearly forgotten, while other songs were played briefly and dismissed as "ahead of their time". Some selections were generally just viewed as strange by most listeners but had a unique appeal to those in tune with their niche genre.

I just listened to Harlem Nocturne by Johnny Otis and found the haunting melody churning over in my head. Some Manu Dibango material such as "Lion of Africa" has the same affect on me. Another track in the rock era is "Only the Black Rose" by the Yardbirds

I invite everyone to gift us with your YouTube links to any music you feel is special and unique, regardless of genre...songs you won't ever hear on mainstream media.

And remember...beauty is in the ears of the beholder. What may sound like shit to some is an anthem to others!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

[video=youtube;wbAHkb4bW5Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbAHkb4bW5Y[/video]


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

[video=youtube;J5E3E_ll8sM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5E3E_ll8sM[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

[video=youtube;xyyhm1D7zlI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyyhm1D7zlI[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

[video=youtube;EDoWtqIGUjY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDoWtqIGUjY[/video]


I'm just getting started....you asked for it .


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

[video=youtube;hhdYoWhBKhM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhdYoWhBKhM[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

[video=youtube;h4ZyuULy9zs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4ZyuULy9zs[/video]


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

[video=youtube;2eRTQnSzoUI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eRTQnSzoUI[/video]


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Early Bob Seger with the Last Heard - Persecution Smith[video=youtube;SwE2lQyNQqQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwE2lQyNQqQ[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

[video=youtube;XcYsO890YJY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcYsO890YJY[/video]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;Q3Kvu6Kgp88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3Kvu6Kgp88[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

[video=youtube;uZbrk6rfa2w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZbrk6rfa2w[/video]

[video=youtube;w5m7q7zyrOE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5m7q7zyrOE[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

[video=youtube;SjIvjmJQJYE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjIvjmJQJYE[/video]

[video=youtube;_AsHvTZASFk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AsHvTZASFk[/video]

[video=youtube;lvQHOvSCimY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvQHOvSCimY[/video]


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icyPFsIcAV0


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

this is my version of fantastic....havent heard it for a while but damme it still holds up well to my ears..

G.

[video=youtube;eEnszZ6G0sQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEnszZ6G0sQ[/video]


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUYW2iwimBw


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

[video=youtube;tXcJNljjTG0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXcJNljjTG0[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

J-75 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUYW2iwimBw


There was a great episode of CBC Radio's "Inside the Music", focussing on Jackie Shane. One of the more unexpected and interesting episodes in Canadian Music history: http://www.cbc.ca/player/RADIO+HOLDING+PEN/Inside+the+Music/ID/1573058286/


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Kokomo was a great British soul/funk band from the 70's. Seen here, well over 40 years later, but still cutting a groove, even if the hip-shaking isn't as wide a radius, with a Bobby Womack classic from that era. The sax player, Mel Collins was from the original formation of King Crimson. Pt. 2 of the tune features Neil Hubbard on guitar.

[video=youtube;ktLsaE1Ln-M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktLsaE1Ln-M[/video]


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

[video=youtube;C1QELlwrvc8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1QELlwrvc8[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

[video=youtube;hhA5tOwmMCQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhA5tOwmMCQ[/video]

[video=youtube;z49t7c5cRmk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z49t7c5cRmk[/video]
Always liked the out of tune feeling


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;krqPlOQZzbA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krqPlOQZzbA[/video]I had the pleasure to chat with Bo Diddley in 1974, he was a real gentleman. Here is an early Animals song entitled "The Story of Bo Diddley" (and the history of rock 'n roll in general) told only the way Eric Burdon could do it! It has several allusions to the hit song "All American Boy" by Bobby Bare. An interesting track with a bit of humour.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I always liked NRBQ's version of that tune. They were a terrific band.

[video=youtube;HlBkf06xBnk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlBkf06xBnk[/video]

Here's an older track from them. Terry Adams attacks the piano like this bizarre mixture of Jerry Lee Lewis, Iggy Pop, and Chico Marx. A lot of times I'm not even sure he's actually pressing the keys, but magically it all comes out. And of course, what can you say about the great Big Al Anderson and the fabulous drumming of the late Tommy Ardolino.

[video=youtube;jzTLoyFBGeM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzTLoyFBGeM[/video]


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

One of the best melodies I have ever heard.
[video=youtube;TZQQ0vUBceM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZQQ0vUBceM[/video]

It's strange how I _*used*_ to hate the music my parents enjoyed! It took a lot of maturing to appreciate talent and musical skills.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

We used to drive from Ottawa to just outside of Val D'or, Quebec to our cottage the day after school let out in June...it was usually a 6-hour drive depending on construction. We never looked forward to the drive so dad used to try and liven the mood with music. We had a glove box filled with "Greatest Hits" cassettes that he would collect from gas stations and my favorite was from this guy:

[video=youtube;Ek2NucwOOvs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek2NucwOOvs[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not a great song, but the very first documented recording to use flanging.

[video=youtube;IlE6eHEENg4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlE6eHEENg4[/video]


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2015)




----------

